# Plowing snow with New Holland T5 and wingbucket



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

Video of some work from the stable i do volunteer work for, I'm using an New Holland T5 for removing a fence, carrying some pallets with wood shavings and plowing snow with an bucket with wings for pushing more snow.
And everything in a snowstorm.


----------

